# Adobe Audition Multitrack-Ansicht



## Funkfuzzi (19. November 2007)

In der Multitrackansicht ist bei mir in jeder Spur automatisch die Soundkarte eingetragen.

Wie kann ich jetzt mit meinem Interface eine Spur bespielen ? Wenn ich es eintrage, ändert das Programm die Einstellung für ALLE Spuren...

Gibt es irgendwo die Möglichkeit, verschiedene Aufnahmequellen einzutragen, aus denen man dann für die jeweilige Spur auswählen kann 

Ich will ja ABHÖREN über die Soundkarte und AUFNEHMEN (meistens) über das Interface !


Für Feedback wäre ich superdankbar !!


Schönen Tach !
Robin


----------

